# lightest road crankset in the world



## greybicycle

you can buy it for 380 bucks, check it out:
http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=15287&cat=14


----------



## Catapult

yeah right....280 grams = SNAP! Maybe for the non-drive crankarm alone...


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

Yeah, let's see that on a scale


----------



## Retro Grouch

It might weigh that much on the moon


----------



## Svooterz

Retro Grouch said:


> It might weigh that much on the moon


Ah, actually no, because we're talking grams. If something weighs 280 grams on earth, it weighs 280 grams on the moon. 

...Now if we'd be measuring in pounds or in newtons, there would be a difference. 280 grams is about 2,75 newtons on earth and just about 6 times less on the moon, i.e. 0,46 newtons.

P.S. Speaking of physics, saying that something "weighs X grams" is a bit of a mistake. One should say that something "has a mass of X grams". Mass does not depend on gravitational attraction but weight does. There ya go.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

Grouch's comment = sarcasm.

Made me laugh at least


----------



## greybicycle

*here you go*

voilà,
note that the crank's bolts are steel so there is some improvement room, same about the rings, not the lightest but very good quality



RoadBikeVirgin said:


> Yeah, let's see that on a scale


----------



## greybicycle

*the crank on its own*

check the bottom threat by nino, it shows the crank at 292 gr.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=524115



greybicycle said:


> voilà,
> note that the crank's bolts are steel so there is some improvement room, same about the rings, not the lightest but very good quality


----------



## Juanmoretime

Long way off from the lightest. My THM bottom bracket, rings and arms came in at 553 grams for standard sized rings. My VumaQuads complete weighed in at 593 grams, standard size rings too.


----------



## greybicycle

*fair enough THM cost $1500 plus*



Juanmoretime said:


> Long way off from the lightest. My THM bottom bracket, rings and arms came in at 553 grams for standard sized rings. My VumaQuads complete weighed in at 593 grams, standard size rings too.


fair enough but cost of your THM??? $1500 plus rings, this one goes for half brand new and $380 for this complete set. plus easy to shave some grams with alu crank bolt and shaving the rings.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

592 grams - that includes ALL hardware, rings, cranks, bolts, bearings, etc. $495 used for me. And the crank arms are 2000 series Al


----------



## andy87t2

That is the way to go! SI cranks are one of the stiffest nicest cranks! But the chain rings dont shift great in my experience. The shop i work at has had good luck with putting Dura Ace 7800 rings on them.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

andy87t2 said:


> That is the way to go! SI cranks are one of the stiffest nicest cranks! But the chain rings dont shift great in my experience. The shop i work at has had good luck with putting Dura Ace 7800 rings on them.


Thanks for passing on that bit of info  I'll keep an eye on that. I've also heard bad things abut the hybrid ceramic bearings that go with them and have been recommended to replace (as needed) with enduro.


----------



## terzo rene

my THM compact 50/34 175mm with BB and everything is 509g. Also paid a lot less than $1500 since i got it from germany when the Euro was barely $1 and carbon was cheaper.


----------

